# Snickers



## VillageVoice (Nov 27, 2011)

Don't have him yet, but I will be driving 10 hours down to get him the 2nd week of January . . . and then 10 hours back. Not looking forward to that, but we'll make a weekend of it. Can't wait. I just want to snuggle him. He's a blue mitted ragdoll with a little blaze. I've already been shopping for him. He is definitely a spoiled little boy already. I'm in love

At 20days








At 28days


----------



## SomeRandomChick (Sep 11, 2011)

Awww, he's so precious! I bet the wait is hard!


----------



## catbrb (Jun 1, 2011)

What a long wait! He's so adorable though!


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

how old will the little blue eyed monster be when you pick him up?


----------



## VillageVoice (Nov 27, 2011)

He will be be about 10.5weeks when I get him. The wait is so hard


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Ahh! I have two blue mitted Ragdolls. I love them! Be warned though... They are harder work then people make out!


----------



## VillageVoice (Nov 27, 2011)

Abbie said:


> Ahh! I have two blue mitted Ragdolls. I love them! Be warned though... They are harder work then people make out!


I fell in love with him the minute I saw him. What do you mean by work?


----------



## Syrena (Nov 29, 2011)

What a cute fluffy little babycat! I am sure that you cannot wait until you will have him in your arms! I know it is difficult to wait, but it´s worth it!


----------



## wondercat (Oct 11, 2011)

awwww so cute


----------



## kitbassgirl (Nov 20, 2011)

I think I've fallen in love! He's so absolutely adorable!


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

So cute!!


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

Adorable!


----------



## Shenanigans (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh my cuteness! I know the wait is hard, but you'd better be sure to post tons of pictures when you finally get the little cutie!


----------



## VillageVoice (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks guys! I'm glad I'm not the only one who thinks he is simply too cute. My mother keeps referring to him as her "grandkitty." I've already gotten so much stuff for him and I don't get him for over another month. *sigh* such a long wait


----------



## VillageVoice (Nov 27, 2011)

Here are his 5 week shots! I want him NOW


----------



## Syrena (Nov 29, 2011)

Wow! That is cutness overload. It shloud be forbidden!:luv Your kitten is so so cuuute! Such a puffy ball and it grows so quickly! Please, keep us updated with pictures!


----------



## VillageVoice (Nov 27, 2011)

We've pushed back the date we're picking him up. The breeder said he *should* be ready the weekend of the 14th-15th (of January) depending on when they're weaned and whatnot. However, I'm driving down with my girlfriend and she has to ask for time off work well in advanced so we didn't want to risk him not being ready and her not being able to take the next weekend off. So we're just going to get him a week later. He will be 11.5 weeks old then. That's better for him anyway right?


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

He's so adorable you should get 2, you know he needs a buddy.
BTW. He's got really good body language, looks quite fiesty.


----------



## JillianS (Oct 17, 2011)

yeah get two!!!!!!!

so fluffy!!!


----------



## VillageVoice (Nov 27, 2011)

He does look quite fiesty I love it! He just better not be fiesty at 3 in the morning which I have this feeling he will be but oh well. Just like having a baby.

Getting two isn't an option at the moment. With what I'm paying for him I should get two


----------



## Syrena (Nov 29, 2011)

At 11.5 weeks he will be more ready for you. And it will be sure that he finished drinking his mommy's milk. 
you have exactly 1 month to wait. I can imagine how hard the waiting time can be for you. It gives you time to look forward to him even more! 
My kitty wakes me and my bf at 4am every night! 
Good luck with your little one then! you will see, when you will get him, fun will begin!:jump


----------



## VillageVoice (Nov 27, 2011)

7 week pics:


----------



## VillageVoice (Nov 27, 2011)

Very very sad news tonight.

Apparently this little guy started showing signs of having a neurological problem yesterday and tonight he is having what appear to be seizures so the breeder is no longer letting him be adopted.

I am heartbroken. I had already fallen in love with the little guy :'(


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I am so very sorry. 

Maybe this means there's another little one out there who needs you more. The kittens I was originally going to adopt (who I had met and fallen in love with) also became unavailable, then I found the twinz. Sometimes things don't work out, but it ends up being for the best. I know that's doesn't help right now, but I do understand how you feel.


----------



## Syrena (Nov 29, 2011)

omg! what a shame!
Especially now, when you grew attached to the idea that Snickers will be soon yours...I'm sorry!


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

Sorry to hear the sad news.. After all the time waiting and being so excited to bring him home, it would be so hard for you.


----------



## VillageVoice (Nov 27, 2011)

I am quite sad, but I'm a big believer in things happening for a reason. I've been in touch with some other breeders around and a friend and I are going to visit some shelters today just to see what is around. I am more saddened for this kitten than I am for myself. I keep hoping the vet will have some good news, but I'm not sure what his prognosis is going to be . . .


----------



## wolfsnaps (Dec 26, 2011)

Everything happens for a reason, at least that's how I chose to look at things. I agree with Marie73. Keep us updated and what happens next. Sorry to hear


----------



## VillageVoice (Nov 27, 2011)

I adopted a little girl from the MSPCA today. I'll start her her own thread


----------

